# Sony DWD22A DVD BURNER?



## jancz3rt (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey I know that I cannot expect much feedback but it would be useful to hear from you about this (Sony DWD22A) burner or your experiences with SONY DVD burners. Thanx. I wanna get one of the same specs and this seems to offer some good stuff.

JAN


----------



## Praetor (Oct 28, 2004)

Overpriced. save some money and grab a litey/asus/pioneer


----------

